# Which method is best for soap making HP or CP???



## anythya (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi i was just wondering which method of soap making is the best to use, hot process or cold process, which has the best soaps and which is the easiest...any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it's a personal preference.  I love CP - both the process and the results.  Others would say the same about HP. I would suggest that you try both and decide for yourself.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 13, 2009)

It is. Everyone does something different, I think. One soaps on room temp, the other one soaps hot, a third one might measures the oil and lye temps. One likes to gell, another one doesn't. Some pop their CP in the oven, some in the freezer   Should I go on?


----------



## krissy (Aug 13, 2009)

HP and CP are very different animals, with their own unique characteristics when you are making them. the end product (if you use a good recipe and make it right) is soap, no matter how you make it.  i love the way CP swirls and pours but also love the rustic look of HP. really, you need to try each way for yourself. it's all fun though!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto what was said above  , I tried them all and love CP . I let my soap cure at least 6 weeks .

edited for missing info


Kitn


----------



## anythya (Aug 18, 2009)

*thanks*

thank you all ...i think ill try HP for now as i am in a unit and wont be able to store a soap mold with soap for long periods ...


----------



## carebear (Aug 18, 2009)

both CP and HP benefit from a 4 week cure period.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: thanks*

..


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 23, 2009)

I preffer CP too... The molds is just for 24 h. that you cant use it...


----------



## MikeInPdx (Sep 23, 2009)

They all have their virtues and downfalls. It's personal preference and you'll find what you like best.

So far, I've been through

CP (insulating with blankets to gel)
CPHP
OHP

Now, my personal favorite for soaping is DWRTCP.....discount water room temp cold process. The lye solution is extra HOT and does a great job of melting oils. YMMV.


----------

